# place in pittsburgh



## ThatDrunkGuy (May 18, 2014)

got a place in pittsburgh travelers welcome and place has water and electric! no tweakers or dopers pls msg me gfor more info


----------



## Kim Chee (May 19, 2014)

Sounds awesome. When the electric bill arrives, do you think somebody is going to show up to turn off some lights that they think were mistakenly left on or are they going to freak the fuck out and know it is occupied?


----------



## ThatDrunkGuy (May 19, 2014)

its my buddies house hes cool with weekend travelers as long as ppl respect the place. he is a squatter himself .. ive been stayin there bout 2 weeks


----------



## treatment (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey, I live in Pittsburgh sometimes!


----------

